# Ode to Youngnuo



## [email protected] (Dec 28, 2015)

I've enjoyed my Yongnuo RF-603 II flash triggers for a couple years now. I couple them with their Yn560‑iii flashes generally. Started to use them as a camera trigger over the holidays, and they worked great. 

The reason I started the thread, though was to praise them for their toughness. I (for the second time) forgot the trigger in a pocket and put it through both the washer and the dryer. Upon removing (quite hot to the touch), I put batteries back in turned it on, and if triggered the camera. Used that same trigger for two more days with no problem at all.

I don't expect much else of my electronic equipment is near as tough.


----------



## tpatana (Dec 28, 2015)

My experience is that they provide varying level of quality. I have some products from them, and they do perform quite well. The 602s I threw out, they were not reliable enough. 622s I love, had one of their flashes which worked in general but not for my use (got too hot too fast, so recycle time went down the toilet).


----------



## HeadshotsUK (Jan 25, 2016)

I am really intrigued with Youngnuo. I have 2 600EX's and a 600RT on a 5D mark 3. Ideally I would have two or three more 600EX's and its very tempting to go for the Youngnuo versions. Even if they don't last as long, the savings have to be huge. All reports say they work great! 

Sean Gannon 
www.energyphotographic.co.uk


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 25, 2016)

Being importer of products from China, the issue I have is the inconsistency. Some are great, others fair, and too many are crap! Getting a good batch one shipment is no guarantee that the next won't be junk.


----------



## justaCanonuser (Jan 25, 2016)

Ode?! I added recently two Yongnuo YN-568EX II to my Metz 58 AF-2 flash (on 5D3), because I needed some more flashes for a band shooting in a special location. Fortunately, both Yongnuos survived the whole shooting, but afterwards the zoom motor one of them died - after 5-6 hours working only. I realized that the motors of both flashes were very loud in action right after unboxing, whereas my Metz flash operates silently. The Yongnuo YN-568EX II would be a great flash, but its quality is so lousy that I never again would rely on such a flash for a serious shooting!


----------



## kaswindell (Mar 1, 2016)

My brother uses them and has had mixed results. I bought a used 580 EX II instead.


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 13, 2016)

Ode to Youngnuo.... 

I wanted a flash
but had little cash
I thought it would be "finah"
to import from china

So much to my joy
I got my new toy
and waited till dark
and went out to the park

It was very bright
as it strobed in the night
until a cheap part
came all apart

so yes I saved money
but the moral ain't funny
the quality is low
I wasted my dough


----------



## slclick (Mar 13, 2016)

I've been using their version of the Canon MR-14 EX ringflash and I am nothing but impressed. I was skeptical and made certain I picked it up on Prime for a no hassle return if needed. It has worked flawlessly.


----------



## Zv (Mar 13, 2016)

I swear by my YN 560 IIIs and TX. Love these things! Haven't had any failures (yet). They've served me well, much better than I expected.


----------



## knkedlaya (Mar 13, 2016)

Using yongnuo 622c receivers n Tx for a year now. They have been great so far. Flashes used with them are neewer, nissin di 866 and canon 270 with 7d. Combinations working just fine so far...


----------



## dlee13 (Mar 13, 2016)

I have 1 YN560 II and some RF 603 triggers. Got them over 3 years ago and never had any issues. The only minor thing is they seem to only work with proper batteries like Duracell, I tried some cheap Kodak ones from a discount store which wouldn't even let the 560 power up.


----------



## JennyGW (Mar 15, 2016)

Oh I am so merrio
For I have my Yongnuo
2 years they flash alivio
Mostly in my studio

But now I've got Elinchrom.

They are cheap and cheerful and are a great start up option when money is tight


----------



## Zv (Mar 16, 2016)

dlee13 said:


> I have 1 YN560 II and some RF 603 triggers. Got them over 3 years ago and never had any issues. The only minor thing is they seem to only work with proper batteries like Duracell, I tried some cheap Kodak ones from a discount store which wouldn't even let the 560 power up.



Duracell?? Get some Eneloops.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2016)

After a year with some 560 IIIs, 
with a radio trigger to please
those who would doubt
what the sun was about
had to foreswear aperture prioriteeze.

Until along came the 600 RT
With through the lens metering smartly
Add an E3 to control all the flashing
Perhaps some RXs into the system the 560s lashing
Making the older units useful in partly.


----------



## JennyGW (Mar 18, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> had to foreswear aperture prioriteeze.



"prioriteeze" - genius, lol


----------



## Zv (Mar 18, 2016)

Had a photo shoot yesterday using the YN 560 IIIs and even after 130 full power pops in 90 mins they just kept going. Understandably they did get quite warm!


----------

